# Phyllium ericoriai



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

Though you lot might find these interesting, a relativly new species to culture i think 

Young group



















Males




























Females


----------



## MissCat (Mar 9, 2009)

oooo purrttyful!


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

Wow More really stunning


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

Thanks both 
Their growing a bit now 

Sub adult male





































Pre sub adult? female


----------



## MissCat (Mar 9, 2009)

Please excuse the incredibly girly comment that is coming....

They sort of look like fairies in long green dresses :blush::flrt:


----------



## Tavor21 (May 24, 2010)

Thoose are so cool, at least they get mobile shade whereever they go


----------

